# Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey can someone help me on posting a picture? I'm having a little trouble. Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi KentuckyBassman,
I updated both the Tutorials today on how to pics both in the Gallery and directly to your post.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=1

Let me know if you have trouble.


----------

